# Bluetooth HFP and DUN



## ninja123 (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi all,

I have to simulate a mobile phone connection to the car ECU.

I would like to know if I should have separate serial connections (rfcomm0 and rfcomm1) to run DUN and hands free to the car ECU or can they work on the same rfcomm channel?

Thanks in advance


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 30, 2009)

Why ask here?

http://forums.opensuse.org/hardware/424412-bluetooth-dun-hfp.html#post2057610


----------



## ninja123 (Oct 31, 2009)

hello Moderator,

I am sorry I was just looking to catch hold of people who have worked in this line and posted in other site..


----------

